

Reddit redesigned - evdawg
http://www.reddit.com/

======
rrwhite
It's all my fault :)

I've been working with the Reddits for the past couple weeks on this realign
and it's certainly been quite a challenge given how well the previous design
fit the audience.

You can also check out the latest design prototypes @
<http://reddit.rrwhite.com> (we're going to keep doing incremental
improvements) and leave feedback @ <http://reddit.uservoice.com>.

~~~
mattculbreth
Nice work man. You've got a good touch at this stuff. ActiveScaffold really
saved me on a Rails project.

------
naish
Hmmm. I prefer the cleaner and simpler original design.

~~~
volida
I think the problem is with the blue background they added.

I do like the customize your reddit although it should take less horrizontal
space.

*update here is a picture without the annoying blue background [http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2288/2526292005_6ec376faf4_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2288/2526292005_6ec376faf4_o.jpg)

------
truebosko
Love the new look. More seperation, better use of typography/colours in
general, and just overall better feel. Don't get why so many haters dont like
it

Oh wait, I do, but Reddit is smart and listens to its users: Preferences ->
Compress the Link Display (Which is the top tory on reddit right now)

Good job guys!

~~~
brfox
Yeah, I think it looks good, but the community itself has been shockingly
changed. Even as recently as a few months ago I found the discussions to be
well reasoned, but it has really fallen apart. Now it is a contest to see who
can make the best joke. I removed reddit.com from my selected subreddits and
it has helped... but even the science discussions are not great. I hardly
visit any more since I (re-)discovered HN.

------
jsrfded
Ow. The triple arrow thing is over the top. The orig UI was nicely subtle and
understated. Too much overthinking user experience sometimes isn't good.

OTOH, users always bitch about change.

------
cousin_it
The new font for "permalink parent report reply" under each comment distracts
attention from the comment text. Otherwise fine design. Long time reddit user.

------
aggieben
Bah. It's turning into Digg....

But it's been doing that for a long time. I quit reddit way back when.

------
GHFigs
Now all they need to do is get users to stop being such asshats.

------
sown
It renders all weird in links. :(

------
rw
Vertically challenged.

